

Comparing Smart Locks: Lockitron, August and Kevo - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/kevo-smart-lock-pre-orders-begin-the-battle-vs-lockitron-and-august/

======
joshbaptiste
The prices just aren't there for me to care just yet, I'll wait for a $99.00
or less price point before considering smart locks, but there should be a huge
market in the smart home space.

